# birth control suggestions



## lisaaanoel (Jun 15, 2009)

I have IBS-a.I've been considering trying birth control. Mainly I want something that can help my period cramps and lighten/shorten my flow.I know a lot of meds have side effects such as diarrhea and constipation. I was wondering if anyone knows a good IBS-friendly one I should look into?


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I did well on seasonale and seasonique in the past. I'm currently on camila (progesterone only) which has been controlling my IBS symptoms, but does have some side effects, including an increase in my acne.


----------



## Shug (Jun 5, 2007)

As I posted yesterday, I use Depo Provera, which is an injection I get every 3 months. I don't have periods at all. It's a minor aggravation to go to my doctors office every 3 months to get it, but they're normally quick about it, getting me in and out. I don't mind since the result is I don't have a period and don't have to worry about taking a pill every day. There are some health risk associated with taking it long term, such as bone loss, but after researching it and discussing it with my doctor, I decided to stay on it beyond 2 years. I take calcium every day to try and make up for it.


----------



## emepe22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello Shug,I hope that you did a bone density test (osteodensitometry) ! I was using depo provera during 3 years and at 27 years old I was diagnosed with osteoporesis. I'm lactose intolerant and have IBS so it didn't help me... I'm taking calcium and vitamin D since 2004 and I still have a lower bone density... it is a very slow process. Please ask for the bone density test next time!!!The good thing with depo provera was that you have no period, so no more IBS problems related to period. However, now I'm taking Allesse. I have period (but not like the normal ones). I don't really have IBS during period. Before, it was very bad, I was sick one day per month...


----------



## aishy264 (Apr 7, 2010)

Im taking cerazette (desogestral) , which is AMAZING .. I dont have a break in my pill so it stops the cycle all together.. i have type A IBS , and iv been on it now for 2 and half years ..its the best thing iv ever done!!! Iv recommended it to loads of my mates and they are really pleased


----------



## aishy264 (Apr 7, 2010)

Im taking cerazette (desogestral) , which is AMAZING .. I dont have a break in my pill so it stops the cycle all together.. i have type A IBS , and iv been on it now for 2 and half years ..its the best thing iv ever done!!! Iv recommended it to loads of my mates and they are really pleased


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a Mirena IUD. I can't tell if it's made my IBS better or worse, but I don't have periods and it's very low-hormone.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've taken necon (a generic) on and off. My IBS gets worse at my time of the month, and the BC helps lessen that. I have always suffered from heavy, painful periods and I get such a relief from BC.


----------



## itsmebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm on day 2 of Jolivette (Micronor), also a progestin-only pill. Not sure if its a coincidence, but I have had diarrhea since about 12 hours after my first dose. Not sure yet if it is making my diarrhea worse but I had been feeling a little better BEFORE I took the pill.Guess I need to stick with it for a while and see.For those of you who have experienced diarrhea with progestin, was it temporary?


----------



## Beckette (May 7, 2010)

Look into Loestrin 24; I've had good results with that.


----------



## lidelg51 (Apr 14, 2010)

Not wanting to be overly simplistic...but condoms are effective and have little to no side effects.







Not to mention they keep things so incredibly clean afterwards.







Worked great for me duing my child bearing years.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Personally I've found that switching from an estrogen-progesterone to a progesterone-only hasn't changed my IBS much. I was in a relatively symptom free place before I switched and have more or less remained there (I blame recent issues more on stress than anything else as I made the switch nearly eight months ago). I find that as long as I don't have monthly periods, my symptoms are reduced immensely. As for condoms, I'm way too paranoid to rely on them solely. I'm looking forward to using something more simple, like mirena, after I have a baby.


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

I just started taking Seasonale because I have a horrible time controlling my IBS before and during my period. I have to be on BC because it regulates my period, I have heavy bleeding and horrible cramps so add all the IBS problems and I am in bed for a few days (literally) I am hoping only having 4 periods a year will help control everything all at once. We will see as I continue to take the new pills


----------



## eightpaws (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with the Minera IUD suggestion. I'm 33, have never had any children & had mine implanted 16 months ago after years & years on the birth control pill. Now my cramps (which were getting worse & worse) are gone - since I no longer get a period & the best part - no more PMS







Just wish I would have done it sooner!


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I took Yasmin for years and I only realised that they were making my ibs 100 times worse a couple of years ago. Since I stopped taking it I have been much better although iI do still get problems it isn't anywhere near as bad as it was on yasmin. I had watery diarrhea everyday and all day and it was terrible when I had my periods and it isn't now. I do still have diarrhea occassionally and it is still causing me problems but I will never take the pill again. I am worrying about contraception at the moment but I can't believe how much better I feel, and how much my personality changed. For what taking the pill put me through with the constant diarrhea I know I will never ever take it again and I will be very unhappy to take anything with hormones in, in the future. For that reason I won't even consider the injection or anything that alters my hormones. I had no idea that it could be making things worse as I was taking it for about a year before I got any probs so please just be aware that it can cause problems and can make things worse although I appreciate with many people it can make things better.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

It's not that easy as some of you put it! I wish it was...for me everything was changed by BC pills too...and I've been living in hell for months. Problems is you don't completely recover after you stop...it takes months and months and even years. I stopped mine months ago and things got better but very very slow. I don't know if i'll ever go back to what I was. I am not saying you shouldn't use BC pills...so many women use them and they're fine but (and especially if you already have IBS) have a really good hormonal blood work and everything checked, speak with several doctors and specialists and then be sure of the choice you make! BC pills seem so handy and easy but in fact hormones are one of the most important things in your body and, more or less, they control everything...so be careful not casual...and, as someone in here said, use a condom in the meantime ...is not that bad at all!


----------



## beaver100 (Aug 22, 2010)

aishy264 said:


> Im taking cerazette (desogestral) , which is AMAZING .. I dont have a break in my pill so it stops the cycle all together.. i have type A IBS , and iv been on it now for 2 and half years ..its the best thing iv ever done!!! Iv recommended it to loads of my mates and they are really pleased


I to have been on cerazette for 9years now..no periods whipeeeee..my IBS hasnt altered if anything i dont have it as sever as i did in my early years...i would highly recommend cerazette.


----------

